# HRX 217 wheels locked when pulled backwards



## Dave Honda (Oct 5, 2018)

Rear wheels lock when pulling mower backwards except when engine runs. I've taken wheels off and checked, cleaned and lubed the ratcheting drive gear making sure it was put back together properly. I put a vise grip on the axle and got it to turn a bit, just a little bit. (It kind of gave and then stopped, I didn't force it anymore.)

I was thinking it might be the axle shaft is stuck to the bushing but that doesn't explain why I can get it to roll backwards when the engine is on.

Anybody have thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I think there is a recall on them.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I owned one of these briefly and this same issue started, it went away and I later sold it. I just thought it was a fluke but after seeing your post I realized you aren't alone with this issue.


----------



## SW315 (Sep 10, 2018)

I have an HRR216 that is less than 6 months old that does the same thing.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

This was the primary reason I didn't buy the HRX...good machine from what I was able to find except for this...


----------



## JackH (Apr 19, 2018)

Mine is about 3 years old and it starting doing it after the first year of use. Mine does it when running and gets worse as it heats up. The rear wheel bushings are too tight and will bind.

Honda has issued a service bulletin #107 which replaces both rear wheel bushing/adjuster arm assemblies. 
This post over at the lawn mower forum explains it:

https://www.lawnmowerforum.com/showthread.php/42592-Honda-HRR-Models-Rear-Wheels-Locking-Up-When-Pulling-Backwards?s=1c7a18ffb5dfc1e04c7665e0e0d4145d

I have been removing the wheels and cleaning/lubing the rear axle to get it working. Lasts about 6 months. I may order the better parts and try it.

This has been a great mower otherwise.


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a Honda push mower. I literally just picked mine up from my mechanic yesterday because of this exact issue.

It was the rear axle. It was all scratched and botched up. He took it all apart and sanded the axle smooth. I mowed this morning and it ran perfectly.

It's not a hard job to do yourself but I was missing some tools. So, I brought it to him.

I know people love Honda mowers. I love the mulch and cut too but I have only had it for two years. I'm not sure how many times I'll deal with the rearwheel issue.


----------



## Laidbackcat (Aug 12, 2018)

I just did the repair on my HHR216 Friday. Put it in back of my truck with tailgate down so that rear wheels were hanging free. Once wheels removed and pinion gear then removed adjuster. Bushings were dry, regreased reassembled and working fine now. See link above and here's a video I used that was helpful. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ubnpTirPBu4


----------

